# KidZone Issues & Suggestions



## wilsonda (Nov 17, 2005)

A few KidZone thoughts - and please help if I'm wrong
(1) Kids should be able to record a show within Kidzone - if Tivo isn't already recording, and they are watching a show on an approved Kidzone channel/ratings they should be able to press RECORD and not get the "bonk". Any way to allow this? I have to get the TIVO out of kidzone and then do record.

(2) Why isn't there a choice inside Kidzone like there is outside of Kidzone to group shows and sort most-recent recorded vs. alpha only?

(3) Why can't you within kidzone type the channel # and enter to go to an approved channel, instead you have to do the up or down arrow to switch channels?

(4) Seem to have drastically reduced the number of TIVO Recommendations recording since we've done Kidzone?

Thanks


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

1. I think the concern there was kids hitting record on everything and pushing off the recordings the adults requested. Since KidZone seems primarily aimed at younger kids I think they wanted to keep positive control in parents' hands to prevent kids from button mashing and filling Now Playing up.

2. This came up before. TiVo said that they did a lot of user testing and the grouping did not test well with the intended users - kids. But they understood the alpha sort well, so that's what the limited it to.

3. This was another decision they said came from user testing. That kids found it more frustrating and confusing to enter numbers and have it fail (non permitted channels), than to just not be able to use the numbers at all and be limited to chan up/down which shows only permitted channels.

4. That's a different thing. They did change the Suggestions algorithm in 7.3. Most people like the change - it doesn't record your Thumbs Up shows as much as it used to, and it tends to suggest more genuinely new stuff. They tweak the algorithm from time to time.


----------



## jb_owen (May 6, 2002)

I very much welcome the new KidZone functionality!

Now.. in order to create the illusion for parents that their Tivo is (at least partially) still for their use (and not only filled with kids programs), I would love to see a *FILTER OPTION TO HIDE KidZone recordings when not in the "zone"*

Adding this feature shouldn't be hard at all to implement and will allow us parents to view the list of titles of interest, excluding the TeleTubbies, Dora The Explorer and the likes!

Any takers for this one? Parents of the Tivo World, speak up!


----------



## neemidge (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes! I am loving KidZone but ever since I set it up I have been craving Adult Zone so I could more easily deal with my list of shows without paging through all the kid shows. Count me heartily in favor.


----------

